# Hunting on Tuesdays



## redfoxhunter (16 October 2018)

Can anyone tell me which hunts around shropshire/Worcestershire hunt on Tuesdays so I can contact secretaries please. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Shay (17 October 2018)

Contact the MFHA here http://www.mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/


----------



## Orangehorse (24 October 2018)

The Croome and West Warwickshire used to hunt on Tuesdays and Thursdays and Saturday, but not sure if they still do.  Some hunts have had to cut down due to less country.


----------



## spacefaer (29 October 2018)

The CWW and the Albrighton & Woodland hunt Tues/Sat. 

Don't know of any others locally that do Tues - might catch up with you with the A&W though!


----------



## redfoxhunter (2 November 2018)

H&H Hunting Special's directory kindly listed what days hunts hunt on - very useful!


----------

